# Mehrere Ebenen und Alpha Kanal



## Fayol (6. August 2003)

Mein erstes Posting 

Habe eine Grafik mit 2 Ebenen, eine dieser Ebenen möchte ich durch den Alpha Kanal einen "Schatten" verpassen. Zusätzlich soll sie noch auf der ersten Ebenen liegen, die keinen Alpha Kanal hat.

Irgendwie klappt das nicht. Hab gelesen das Alpha Kanal keine multiplen Ebenen unterstützt?! Kann ich das nicht umgehen indem ich die Ebene mit der Alphakanal und die ohne Alphakanal auf eine Ebene reduziere?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Leever (6. August 2003)

Kling irgendwie verwirrend!

Ich erkenne da zwar kein Problem aber...

Also, mit "Strg"+"E" kannst du deine Ebenen verbinden.
Wenn du nun vorher den Alphakanal für die Beleuchtung hast, dann brauchste den nur noch auf die Ebene anwenden. Allerdings kannst du dann nacher nicht mehr die einzelnen Ebenen bearbeiten (ist ja auch klar). Deswegen erst überlegen was du da genau machen willst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen, ansonsten lade doch mal das Bild bzw. Die PSD-Datei hoch. kannst dich auch über ICQ (81613448) melden.

MfG. Leever

P.S. hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du die obere Ebene selektiert haben musst.


----------



## Fayol (7. August 2003)

Danke leever,

wenn "verbinden" nicht das gleiche ist wie "auf eine Ebene reduzieren" probier ich es morgen auf der Arbeit mal aus. 

Hab die Grafiken leider nicht hier, aber falls ich morgen immer noch keine Lösung hab, wend ich mich über icq an dich.

Gruß

fayol


----------

